
Nuclear monitoring mysteriously quiet after Russian missile facility explosion - hker
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/19/politics/nuclear-monitoring-stations-russian-missile-facility/index.html
======
indemnity
No need to worry, at most it’d be the equivalent of having a chest X-ray.

~~~
jonnismash
Not good, but not terrible.

